# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Verdikking duim en wijsvinger en blauwige waas op de verdikking

## Wietske1982

Hoi hoi

Hopelijk kan iemand mij hier helpen of adviezen of iets wat dan ook.
Loop al jaren met een pijn in mijn hand dat uit zich door een verdikking tussen duim en wijsvinger met blauwige was erover en tintelingen in de vingers, last van de pols .
Door deze pijn is iets vastpakken pijnlijk en gaat zeer moeizaam.
Artsen dachten eerst aan het carpale tunnelsyndroom echter is dat tot 2 maal uitgesloten , toen werd er gedacht aan een bultje
die de pijn zou veroorzaken , ze hebben toen mijn hand opengehaald en wat er zat laten zitten want het zou niet kwaadaardig zijn echter ik zit nog steeds met de pijn.
Ondertussen overgestapt naar een andere arts/orthopeed en die constateert en beknelling/kneuzing van een zenuw in de onderarm echter verklaring van de verdikking heeft hij niet, hij denkt aan peesontsteking of littekenweefsel het laatste lijkt mij niet want de pijn en verdikking en alles zat er al voordat mijn hand is opengehaald. Doorgestuurd voor een echo en peesontsteking is uitgesloten , littekenweefsel was niet echt te zien (ziet er namelijk gewoon uit als huid) maar zeker was degene die de echo maakte ook niet omdat de pijn voor de litteken op mijn hand er al is en niet erna is ontstaan , wat het dan wel is ja daar kon hij dan geen antwoord opgeven.
Mag nu weer terug naar de orthopeed en die moet gaan kijken of die nog iets voor mij kan doen.

Herkent iemand deze symptomen of deels ervan en kan mij hier mee helpen of adviezen of misschien mij eventueel zelfs vertellen wat het kan zijn hoor graag van jullie.

Mvg

Wietske

----------

